# إرشيف المنبر > إرشيف أخبار المريخ 2013 >  >  سودان المريخ وزعيم البلد وسيدها المفدي  vs  اهيلي  شندي

## زول هناك

*
      المريخ زعيم البلد vs الاهلي شندي 
vs 

ملعب المبارة : مفخرة السودان درة الملاعب 

يوم وتاريخ اللقاء:الاربعاء 25/9/2013 م
الزمان : الثامنة بتوقيت ملعب المريخ 
موقف الفرقين من روليت الدوري الممتاز

الزعيم في صدارة الدوري الممتاز بـــرصيد 39 نقطة 

الاهلي شندي في المركز الرابع برصيد 33 نقطة 

مدرب المريخ الالماني كروجر 

مدرب الاهلي الفاتح النقر 

مباراة الثأر ورد الإعتبار 
*

----------


## زول هناك

*قصدت ان افتح بوست مباراة الثأر مبكراً وننسي كل ما يشغلنا 
عن مباراة الاهلي شندي ولا ننسي العام الماضي ماذا فعل الاهلي شندي 
في ختام الدوري بستاد المريخ 

*

----------


## ابو البنات

*الله يسترنا في المباراة دي
*

----------


## الحوشابي

*زول هناك فأل خير و كراعه لينة على الزعيم . . . منتصرين بإذن الله على النقر ملك الخندقة
*

----------


## زول هناك

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ابو البنات
					

الله يسترنا في المباراة دي



مباراة عايزة استنفار كامل فريق الاهلي فريق قوي
يجب ان لا ننوم علي فوز الامل وللعب في استادنا
التعادل خسارة كبيرة للمريخ ومعروف الفاتح النقر خندقة 
*

----------


## زول هناك

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الحوشابي
					

زول هناك فأل خير و كراعه لينة على الزعيم . . . منتصرين بإذن الله على النقر ملك الخندقة




الحبيب الحوشابي
ان شاء الله فأل خير 
مباراة في غاية الاهمية
اتمني ان نحترم الاهلي شندي العنيد 
*

----------


## عبدالباقي عمر

*اذا لعب المريخ بالطريقة و التشكيلة التي ادى بها مباراة الامس امام الامل فلن نضمن النتيجة ... امس كانت الرؤية السليمة للجهاز الفني غائبة (وما تبديل البديل (سليماني) الا دليل على هذا التخبط) ان لم تكن هناك اصابات لبعض اللاعبين ... لماذا لا يلعب برأسي حربة صريحين (وليفية وكلتشى او محمد موسى او سليمانى) لتثبيت دفاع الخصم وتقليل الزيادة العددية للاعبي الخصم ... هذا لا يمنع من الوقفة المشرفة للجمهور في المباراة القادمة ان شاء الله
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ياسلام عليك يازول هناك يامبدع

فال خير باذن الله ياحبيب

*

----------


## زول هناك

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عبدالباقي عمر
					

اذا لعب المريخ بالطريقة و التشكيلة التي ادى بها مباراة الامس امام الامل فلن نضمن النتيجة ... امس كانت الرؤية السليمة للجهاز الفني غائبة (وما تبديل البديل (سليماني) الا دليل على هذا التخبط) ان لم تكن هناك اصابات لبعض اللاعبين ... لماذا لا يلعب برأسي حربة صريحين (وليفية وكلتشى او محمد موسى او سليمانى) لتثبيت دفاع الخصم وتقليل الزيادة العددية للاعبي الخصم ... هذا لا يمنع من الوقفة المشرفة للجمهور في المباراة القادمة ان شاء الله




الحبيب الغالي عبدالباقي عمر 
يا سلام علي المداخلة القيمة والتنوير المفيد
نتمني ان يلعب المريخ بهجوم كاسح واتوقع ذلك لان  الفاتح خندقة سوف يتراجع عشان يطلع بالتعادل 
*

----------


## زول هناك

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابي كسلاوي
					

ياسلام عليك يازول هناك يامبدع

فال خير باذن الله ياحبيب





الحبيب الغالي كسلاوي 
اتمني ان اكون فأل خير 
مباراة صعبة مع فريق محترم في الدوري 
مشكور بالتوفيق للمريخ في كل المباريات المتبقية 
*

----------


## مرتضى محمد فرح عثمان

*نستبشر خير و نتفأل والكبير كبير والزعيم لها باذن الله منتصرين 
*

----------


## ابن ادريس

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ابو البنات
					

الله يسترنا في المباراة دي



وفى كل المباريات الله يسترنا
                        	*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
ان شاء الله منتصرين لأنو عنوان البوست ما به اساءة او تقليل من شأن الفريق الاخر
يااااااااا رب نصرك
                        	*

----------


## زول هناك

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مرتضى محمد فرح عثمان
					

نستبشر خير و نتفأل والكبير كبير والزعيم لها باذن الله منتصرين 




الحبيب مرتضي 
الزعيم لها بإذن الله ومنتصرين بحول الله
نحترم الاهلي شندي ولا ننسي آخر مباراة وختام الدوري الممتاز العام الماضي 
*

----------


## زول هناك

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ابن ادريس
					

وفى كل المباريات الله يسترنا




 الحبيب ابن ادريس 
الزعيم عند الشدايد نعرف المباريات المتبقية كلها مهمة
والجماعة اكيد منتظرين شي من الفاتح النقر لكن بحول الله منتصرين 
*

----------


## نابلسى المريخابى

*بالتوفيق إن شاءالله فـــأل خــيييييير  أمنياتنا أن يعـــود المريخ أكثر شـــراســـة فى هــذه المباراة
                        	*

----------


## بدوي الشريف

*بالتوفيق ان شاء الله منتصرين لك التحية الحبيب زول هناك والاهتمام مبكرا بالمباراة لاهميتها
                        	*

----------


## زول هناك

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة خالد عيساوي
					

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
ان شاء الله منتصرين لأنو عنوان البوست ما به اساءة او تقليل من شأن الفريق الاخر
يااااااااا رب نصرك




الحبيب خالد عيساوي 
منتصرين بحول الله مباراة مهمة في دارنا 
نتمني جمهور كثيف من اجل المريخ 
*

----------


## زول هناك

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة نابلسى المريخابى
					

بالتوفيق إن شاءالله فـــأل خــيييييير  أمنياتنا أن يعـــود المريخ أكثر شـــراســـة فى هــذه المباراة




الحبيب الغالي نابلسي المريخابي
نحترم الخصم ونعرف مدربه جيدا ماذا يريد
بالتوفيق للمريخ منتصرين بحول الله
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*ان شاء الله منتصرين وفرحانين والجماعة باكين ومحمبكين
*

----------


## زول هناك

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخي معاصر
					

بالتوفيق ان شاء الله منتصرين لك التحية الحبيب زول هناك والاهتمام مبكرا بالمباراة لاهميتها



الحبيب مريخي معاصر
لك التحية والاحترام عايزين يشغلونا ذكي قال ورئيس الامل قال 
وننسي مبارة في غاية الاهمية
عشان كده كان البوست مبكر جدا يكون فكرنا الشاغل في مباراة الاهلي شندي
وهكذا المباريات المتبقية للزعيم
منصرين بحول الله مشكور يا غالي 
*

----------


## زول هناك

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عبد المنعم خليفة
					

ان شاء الله منتصرين وفرحانين والجماعة باكين ومحمبكين




الحبيب عبد المنعم خليفة
ان شاء الله منتصرين وللفاتح النقر مجندلين 
والجماعة يبكوا بس 
مشكور يا غالي 
*

----------


## ابواسراء

*لماذا يصر الجهاز الفنى على اشراك راجى ويترك فيصل موسى فى الدكة وأين كلتشى وماذا  دهى سليمانى كذلك اخذ مستوى غاندى فى التراجع كما اقترح بدل ادخال باسكال فى المحور ان نشرك بلة جابر فى الوسط وهو فى الأصل ليس مدافعا ولا ننسى ان زيكو هداف المريخ كان مدافعا فى بداياته  وانا واثق من ان بلة جابر سوف يكون لاعب وسط متقدم رائعا مع تثبيت رمضان عجب فى مقدمة الهجوم مع اوليفيه وادخال كلتشى دائما فى بداية الشوط التانى  ومن الله التوفيق
*

----------


## زول هناك

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ابواسراء
					

لماذا يصر الجهاز الفنى على اشراك راجى ويترك فيصل موسى فى الدكة وأين كلتشى وماذا  دهى سليمانى كذلك اخذ مستوى غاندى فى التراجع كما اقترح بدل ادخال باسكال فى المحور ان نشرك بلة جابر فى الوسط وهو فى الأصل ليس مدافعا ولا ننسى ان زيكو هداف المريخ كان مدافعا فى بداياته  وانا واثق من ان بلة جابر سوف يكون لاعب وسط متقدم رائعا مع تثبيت رمضان عجب فى مقدمة الهجوم مع اوليفيه وادخال كلتشى دائما فى بداية الشوط التانى  ومن الله التوفيق




الحبيب ابو اسراء 
راجي بعد الاصابة لم يعد كما هو راجي 
لكن ما ندري سر اشراكه في مباريات مصيرية للمريخ
لماذا التوليف عندك محمد موسي جاهز عندك فيصل موسي جاهز كما ذكرت بلة جابر عندو نزعة هجومية وكبير وحتي سعيد السعودي افضل من راجي هذه الايام 
لماذا راجي المتراجع مستواه ؟؟؟؟؟
*

----------


## علي ابراهيم الجنيد

*يجب الالتفات الى مباراة الاهلى شندي لأنه سيلعب بإسم الجلافيط . هذا بالإضافة الى تطلعاته الشخصية في المنافسة على الصدارة
*

----------


## زول هناك

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة علي ابراهيم الجنيد
					

يجب الالتفات الى مباراة الاهلى شندي لأنه سيلعب بإسم الجلافيط . هذا بالإضافة الى تطلعاته الشخصية في المنافسة على الصدارة





الحبيب علي الجنيد

عشان كدا فتحنا البوست مبكر لاهمية المباراة
كل مباراة متبقية للمريخ بطولة  لا تتحمل التفريط 
واكيد الفاتح النقر واولاد  صلاح ادريس يلعبوا لمصلحة الهلال 
وجب علينا الوقوف خلف الزعيم ننسي مباراة الامل نحن جماهير المريخ  

*

----------


## الدلميت

*اللهم انصر المريخ
                        	*

----------


## ابو البنات

*اللهم انصر الزعيم



*

----------


## زول هناك

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الدلميت
					

اللهم انصر المريخ




الحبيب الدلميت تحياتي يا غالي
اللهم انصر المريخ 
*

----------


## زول هناك

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ابو البنات
					

اللهم انصر الزعيم







الحبيب الغالي ابو البنات خليك قريب 
بوست مباراة  الزعيم و اهلي شندي عايز تعبية من نوع خاص المبارة ثأرية عايزنها نارية قوية اللهم انصر المريخ 

*

----------


## زول هناك

* جبرة يتوقع هزيمة اخرى للمريخ فى الممتاز

حذر المدرب السابق للمريخ فاروق  جبرة من هزيمة قريبة اذا وجد الاحمر فريق صاحب جرأه هجومية كما حدث في  مباراة الهلال وقال في تصريحات لصدي الملاعب ان الاحمر لعب امام الامل  عطبرة بدون خطة وتنظيم واضح وقال ان اداء الفريق عموما كان متذبذبا فتارة  يكون شكل الفريق جيد وتارة تري الشكل العام مغايرا لما كان عليه وقال توهان  وسط المريخ اصبحة سمة ملازمة لكل مباريات الفريق في الفترة الاخيرة وارجع  السبب الي التغير المستمر في العناصر وعدم استقرار الجهاز الفني للفريق  سواء السابق بقيادة الكوكي او الحالي الذي يقوده الالماني كروجر علي اسماء  معينة حتي تكتسب الانسجام المطلوب واكد جبرة ان هذا الوضع خصم كثيرا من قوة  الفريق
 
*

----------


## نادرالداني

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة زول هناك
					

جبرة يتوقع هزيمة اخرى للمريخ فى الممتاز

حذر المدرب السابق للمريخ فاروق جبرة من هزيمة قريبة اذا وجد الاحمر فريق صاحب جرأه هجومية كما حدث في مباراة الهلال وقال في تصريحات لصدي الملاعب ان الاحمر لعب امام الامل عطبرة بدون خطة وتنظيم واضح وقال ان اداء الفريق عموما كان متذبذبا فتارة يكون شكل الفريق جيد وتارة تري الشكل العام مغايرا لما كان عليه وقال توهان وسط المريخ اصبحة سمة ملازمة لكل مباريات الفريق في الفترة الاخيرة وارجع السبب الي التغير المستمر في العناصر وعدم استقرار الجهاز الفني للفريق سواء السابق بقيادة الكوكي او الحالي الذي يقوده الالماني كروجر علي اسماء معينة حتي تكتسب الانسجام المطلوب واكد جبرة ان هذا الوضع خصم كثيرا من قوة الفريق




جبره يقول المفيد 

ويشرح الحال 

بكل صراحة ووضوح 

فهل يفهم ابراهومة وكروجر المطلوب منهم في المرحلة القادمة
                        	*

----------


## زول هناك

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة نادرالداني
					

جبره يقول المفيد 
ويشرح الحال 
بكل صراحة ووضوح 
فهل يفهم ابراهومة وكروجر المطلوب منهم في المرحلة القادمة




الحبيب نادر الداني
فعلا غاب عن المريخ الاسلوب المميز
تجد المريخ يعلب بدون هوية ولا مذاق خاص عرف به 
في كل مباراة شكل وبصراحة دا الضيع المريخ من سنين تعدد المدارس شي الماني وتونسي برازيلي 
متي يعود لنا المريخ الذي يمرحل الكرة ويلعب بخطط وثابت المستوي ؟
*

----------


## علي سنجة

* منتصرين بإذن الله
وبالتوفيق للزعيم
*

----------


## زول هناك

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة علي سنجة
					

 منتصرين بإذن الله
وبالتوفيق للزعيم




الحبيب علي سنجة
منتصرين بإذن الله 
*

----------


## زول هناك

*اهتمام كبير بلقاء النمور
تجد مباراة أهلي شندي اهتماماً كبيراً في المريخ ويتطلع الأحمر إلى متابعة  الانتصارات والحاق الهزيمة بالنمور وستكون المباراة ثأرية للفرقة الحمراء  التي سقطت في فخ النمور في الدور الأول وسيعمل الجهاز الفني اعتباراً من  اليوم على اعداد الفريق للمواجهة وكان كروجر طلب من اللاعبين بعد المباراة  الأخيرة اغلاق ملف مواجهة الأمل والتفرغ لجولة النمور وينتظر أن يخوض  المريخ مباراة أهلي شندي بنفس التشكيلة التي ظهرت في مباراة الأمل الأخيرة.
*

----------


## زول هناك

*كلتشي واكرم يعودان للتشكيل أمام النمور
*

----------


## زول هناك

*
يواصل   فريق الكرة بنادي المريخ تدريباته الجادة تأهباً لمواجهة أهلي شندي يوم   الاربعاء المقبل في الجولة 19 من بطولة الدوري الممتاز ويؤدي مراناً في   الثامنة والنصف من صباح اليوم على ملعبه فيما يؤدي مرانه الرئيسي يوم   الاثنين ويختتم تحضيراته الثلاثاء وكان الأحمر أدى مراناً مساء أمس شارك   فيه 22 لاعباً وغاب عنه الثنائي الحضري الموجود بالقاهرة واكرم الهادي سليم   وسينتظم في معسكر مغلق يوم الاثنين المقبل وتجد مباراة أهلي شندي  اهتماماً  كبيراً في القلعة الحمراء ويحرص الأحمر على متابعة انتصاراته  وإضافة ثلاث  نقاط جديدة لرصيده وتعزيز موقعه في الصدار..  وكان المريخ عاد  بالعلامة الكاملة من عطبرة وتفوق على الأمل بهدف ناله  رمضان عجب ورفع  رصيده إلى 39 نقطة وحافظ على فارق النقطتين مع الهلال.
*

----------


## الدلميت

*ننتصر بإذن الله تعالي
                        	*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*اللهم انصر الزعيم فى اى زمان ومكان 

المطلوب الثلاثة نقاط فى كل مباراة يا لاعبى وجهاز المريخ الفنى 

المطلوب الوقوف خلف الفريق وجهازه الفنى فيما تبقى من المباريات يا جمهور المريخ ولنترك الخلافات فى ثلاجة الانتظار لحين الفراغ من الممتاز
                        	*

----------


## زول هناك

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة احمد الحلفاوى
					

اللهم انصر الزعيم فى اى زمان ومكان 

المطلوب الثلاثة نقاط فى كل مباراة يا لاعبى وجهاز المريخ الفنى 

المطلوب الوقوف خلف الفريق وجهازه الفنى فيما تبقى من المباريات يا جمهور المريخ ولنترك الخلافات فى ثلاجة الانتظار لحين الفراغ من الممتاز




الحبيب احمد الحلفاوي
اللهم انصر الزعيم في اي زمان واي مكان 
*

----------


## زول هناك

*غاب الحضري واكرم عن تمرين المريخ امس الخميس 19/9/2013
الحضر بعامل الإصابة منذ مباراة الامل واكرم شكي إلتهاب لوزة 
المريخ سيتعد للقاء الاهلي شندي يوم الاربعاء القادم 

*

----------


## زول هناك

*حوّل   الجهاز الفني للمريخ تدريباته للفترة المسائية حيث يؤدي الأحمر مراناً في   الخامسة من عصر اليوم  السبت على ملعبه تأهباً لمباراة أهلي شندي في الجولة 19  من  الدوري الممتاز يوم الأربعاء المقبل وكان الفريق أدى تدريب الأمس في   الثامنة والنصف صباحاً وتتحول التدريبات اعتباراً من اليوم إلى الفترة   المسائية.. وتقرر أن ينتظم لاعبو المريخ في معسكر مغلق يوم الاثنين بعد   التدريب الرئيسي وسيختتم الأحمر تدريباته يوم الثلاثاء. ويسعى المريخ إلى   تحقيق الفوز على أهلي شندي يوم الأربعاء ويستهدف الوصول إلى  النقطة رقم 42  ويتصدر الأحمر الترتيب حالياً برصيد 39 نقطة وبفارق نقطتين  عن الهلال  صاحب المركز الذي يلعب أمام اهلي الخرطوم يوم الثلاثاء في الجولة  19 من  المسابقة.
*

----------


## الحوشابي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة زول هناك
					

حوّل   الجهاز الفني للمريخ تدريباته للفترة المسائية حيث يؤدي الأحمر مراناً في   الخامسة من عصر اليوم  السبت على ملعبه تأهباً لمباراة أهلي شندي في الجولة 19  من  الدوري الممتاز يوم الأربعاء المقبل وكان الفريق أدى تدريب الأمس في   الثامنة والنصف صباحاً وتتحول التدريبات اعتباراً من اليوم إلى الفترة   المسائية.. وتقرر أن ينتظم لاعبو المريخ في معسكر مغلق يوم الاثنين بعد   التدريب الرئيسي وسيختتم الأحمر تدريباته يوم الثلاثاء. ويسعى المريخ إلى   تحقيق الفوز على أهلي شندي يوم الأربعاء ويستهدف الوصول إلى  النقطة رقم 42  ويتصدر الأحمر الترتيب حالياً برصيد 39 نقطة وبفارق نقطتين  عن الهلال  صاحب المركز الذي يلعب أمام اهلي الخرطوم يوم الثلاثاء في الجولة  19 من  المسابقة.









بالتوفيق للأحمر الوهاج . . نجم السعد
*

----------


## الدلميت

*بوضع التشكيل الصحيح
وبذل الجهد وبالاصرار والتصميم
بإذن الله المريخ ينتصر
                        	*

----------


## بدوي الشريف

*يستطيع الزعيم تحقيق الانتصار بكل سهولة اذا اراد وبي اي 11لاعب من الكشف مع عدم التوليف
                        	*

----------


## زول هناك

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخي معاصر
					

يستطيع الزعيم تحقيق الانتصار بكل سهولة اذا اراد وبي اي 11لاعب من الكشف مع عدم التوليف



الحبيب مريخي معاصر
منتصرين ان شاء الله 
بس المباراة مش سهلة زي ما انت تقول اي 11 لاعب 
اهم شي نحترم الاهلي ونقدم افضل العناصر كي نتفوق علي الاهلي شندي 
*

----------


## زول هناك

*
تحدث  الجهاز الفني للمريخ مع اللاعبين عن مباراة الأربعاء واعتبر أنها مواجهة  مهمة وحثّهم على تقديم أداء جيد والانتصار على أهلي شندي ورفض المدرب  التفريط وتقديم هدايا للهلال ومن جهتهم يسعى لاعبو الأحمر إلى ادراك ثأرهم  من أهلي شندي الذي تغلب على المريخ في القسم الأول وفاز عليه بهدف نادر  شندي وانتزع الآرسنال ثلاث نقاط من الفرقة الحمراء وكان الأهلي فاز ايضاً  على المريخ في القسم الثاني من العام الماضي وكذلك بهدف أحرزه نادر شندي  نفسه ويأمل لاعبو الأحمر اعادة الآرسنال خالي الوفاض غير أن مهمتهم تبدو  صعبة في وجود لاعبين مميزين وأصحاب خبرة على غرار الدعيع وباسيرو بمبا  والدعيع وسفاري واسماعيل بابا وحمودة بشير وغيرهم من لاعبي الآرسنال وسيدخل  نجوم الأحمر في تحدٍ مع لاعبي أهلي شندي وقال أكرم الهادي سليم إن فريقه  بالفعل أمام تحدٍ يوم الأربعاء وذكر أن الأحمر سيحترم منافسه وسيقاتل ليحصل  على النقاط الثلاث.
*

----------


## زول هناك

*جماهير المريخ تستقبل النمور بالورود

تستقبل   جماهير المريخ لاعبي اهلي شندي بالورود الاربعاء في مباراة  الأحمر  والنمور  في الجولة التاسعة عشرة من بطولة الدوري الممتاز كما تقدم   الجماهير  البرتقال لنجوم الأهلي وجماهير الآرسنال في اطار دعم   العلاقات بين الناديين والتأسيس لأدب جديد ومحاولة  لنزع فتيل التعصب وجاءت   المبادرة بفكرة من وليد باترا وتبناها حمد السيد  مضوي عضو مجلس الادارة   ومسؤول روابط المشجعين
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة زول هناك
					

جماهير المريخ تستقبل النمور بالورود

تستقبل   جماهير المريخ لاعبي اهلي شندي بالورود الاربعاء في مباراة  الأحمر  والنمور  في الجولة التاسعة عشرة من بطولة الدوري الممتاز كما تقدم   الجماهير  البرتقال لنجوم الأهلي وجماهير الآرسنال في اطار دعم   العلاقات بين الناديين والتأسيس لأدب جديد ومحاولة  لنزع فتيل التعصب وجاءت   المبادرة بفكرة من وليد باترا وتبناها حمد السيد  مضوي عضو مجلس الادارة   ومسؤول روابط المشجعين





*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة زول هناك
					

جماهير المريخ تستقبل النمور بالورود

تستقبل   جماهير المريخ لاعبي اهلي شندي بالورود الاربعاء في مباراة  الأحمر  والنمور  في الجولة التاسعة عشرة من بطولة الدوري الممتاز كما تقدم   الجماهير  البرتقال لنجوم الأهلي وجماهير الآرسنال في اطار دعم   العلاقات بين الناديين والتأسيس لأدب جديد ومحاولة  لنزع فتيل التعصب وجاءت   المبادرة بفكرة من وليد باترا وتبناها حمد السيد  مضوي عضو مجلس الادارة   ومسؤول روابط المشجعين



بصراحة ده تصرف راقي جداً ويشبة جماهير المريخ الراقية المسالمة
وهذا اكبر دليل على ترفع أهل المريخ عن التعصب الأعمى والتفلت الأمني المسيء للبلد
*

----------


## زول هناك

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عبد المنعم خليفة
					

بصراحة ده تصرف راقي جداً ويشبة جماهير المريخ الراقية المسالمة
وهذا اكبر دليل على ترفع أهل المريخ عن التعصب الأعمى والتفلت الأمني المسيء للبلد




 هذا دليل علي سماحة الجمهور المثالي 
    الجمهور الذي يسعي دوما لترسيخ مفهوم اللعب النظيف 
    انه جمهور الزعيم الراقي الواعي المحترم لهم التحية علي مبادرة حسن النية دوما 
*

----------


## ميمى الصفوة

*انا شخصيا خائفة من المباراة دي بالتحديد
والله يسترنا
*

----------


## الدلميت

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة زول هناك
					

 هذا دليل علي سماحة الجمهور المثالي 
    الجمهور الذي يسعي دوما لترسيخ مفهوم اللعب النظيف 
    انه جمهور الزعيم الراقي الواعي المحترم لهم التحية علي مبادرة حسن النية دوما 



هم الصفوة .. ليس في الامر عجب
                        	*

----------


## زول هناك

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ميمى الصفوة
					

انا شخصيا خائفة من المباراة دي بالتحديد
والله يسترنا



الله يستر مباراة اكيد صعبة
*

----------


## الحوشابي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عبد المنعم خليفة
					

بصراحة ده تصرف راقي جداً ويشبة جماهير المريخ الراقية المسالمة
وهذا اكبر دليل على ترفع أهل المريخ عن التعصب الأعمى والتفلت الأمني المسيء للبلد








أخشى أن يفسر من جماهير أهلي شندي و (المندسين) أنه ضعف و هوان لذا لابد من حمل غصن الزيتون بيد و اليد الأخرى على الزناد تحسباً لأي طارئ
*

----------


## زول هناك

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الحوشابي
					

أخشى أن يفسر من جماهير أهلي شندي و (المندسين) أنه ضعف و هوان لذا لابد من حمل غصن الزيتون بيد و اليد الأخرى على الزناد تحسباً لأي طارئ



الحبيب الغالي الحوشابي 
عندنا كرم خارج الملعب وقبل المباراة من جمهور الزعيم 
وكرم داخل الملعب من لعيبة المريخ وهذا يختلف من الاول 
الكرم الاخير كرم الفوز وثأر وتحقيق الصدارة بجدارة بحول الله 
*

----------


## الحوشابي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة زول هناك
					

الحبيب الغالي الحوشابي 
عندنا كرم خارج الملعب وقبل المباراة من جمهور الزعيم 
وكرم داخل الملعب من لعيبة المريخ وهذا يختلف من الاول 
الكرم الاخير كرم الفوز وثأر وتحقيق الصدارة بجدارة بحول الله 







و إن قلوا أدبهم بعد المباراة ياخدوا المعلوم بلا تردد
*

----------


## بدوي الشريف

*نتمنى وجود الاباتشي منذ البداية وهذا الفديو للذكرة هدف ليما وتمريرة كلتشي الرهيبه http://youtu.be/KzPcUm0Mgfs
*

----------


## الجامرابي

*نتمناها حمراء لعبا و نتيجة
ونحن شفوووووت حتى نهاية الموسم. صغوة دي أجلوها حتى ينصلح حال الوسط الرياضي
                        	*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عبد المنعم خليفة
					

بصراحة ده تصرف راقي جداً ويشبة جماهير المريخ الراقية المسالمة
وهذا اكبر دليل على ترفع أهل المريخ عن التعصب الأعمى والتفلت الأمني المسيء للبلد








وعندما يبدأ الشغب والحجارة حيقولوا هنالك مندسين قاموا بهذا العمل ................ هل يمكننا ان نثق ان جمهور الهلال سيحترم هذه المادرة
                        	*

----------


## زول هناك

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة احمد الحلفاوى
					

وعندما يبدأ الشغب والحجارة حيقولوا هنالك مندسين قاموا بهذا العمل ................ هل يمكننا ان نثق ان جمهور الهلال سيحترم هذه المبادرة




لا نثق بجمهور الهلال الذي لا يعرف مثل هذه المبادرات 
لا نثق لجمهور ادمن الخروج عن النص كثيرا 
لا نثق إلا بجمهور المبادرات الجمهور الراقي 
وعليه حماية المباراة وخروجها بثوب يشبه زعيم البلد 
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## زول هناك

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابي كسلاوي
					





العجب في المقدمة ياااااااااااااااااااا
*

----------


## ابو البنات

*الثورة انطلقت شعارات ترددها الاسود
الثورة التشجيعيه الحمراء نار لا تموت
ياملهمى الجمهور انتم المشعل والوقود
اسود ضاريه فى الوغى لاتنقاد بل تقود
تعف عن بغاث الطيور وكل زى راى حقود

منقول لجماله
*

----------


## زول هناك

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ابو البنات
					


الثورة انطلقت شعارات ترددها الاسود
الثورة التشجيعيه الحمراء نار لا تموت
ياملهمى الجمهور انتم المشعل والوقود
اسود ضاريه فى الوغى لاتنقاد بل تقود
تعف عن بغاث الطيور وكل زى راى حقود




نشجع الاحمر الوهاج ونهدي للضيف الورود 
مشكور الغالي ابوالبنات 
*

----------


## ابو البنات

*
*

----------


## ابو البنات

*
*

----------


## ابو البنات

*
*

----------


## ابو البنات

*
*

----------


## الحوشابي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ابو البنات
					











ستظل عشقنا أبد الدهر
*

----------


## الدلميت

*النصر لنا بذن الله تعالي
                        	*

----------


## نادرالداني

*منصورين باذن الله يا شباب وعاقدين العزم على الثلاث نقاط باذن الواحد الاحد 

النصر سيكون بيد لاعبي المريخ وحدهم فلو احسنوا الظهور المشرف وعملوا على تحقق الانتصار فانهم سينالون مرادهم باذن الله 
ولو استهتروا او تخاذلوا واعتمدوا على مهاراتهم وحدها فان الخيبة والندامة ستلحق بهم 

المريخ عودنا دوما على الظهور في المباريات الكبيرة فهو يؤدي مع الكبار 

فنيا اعتقد رجوع باسكال الى خانته الاصلية وخروج امير كمال خارج الحسابات سيعيد المريخ الى مربع الامتاع
                        	*

----------


## زول هناك

*وعلي لعيبة المريخ نقاط مهمة جدا يجب التركيز عليها 
1/ الهدف المبكر يزيل الضغط يفتح الطريق للفوز يعبد التوتر وكسب الوقت
2/عدم اللتفات لصياح وصوت الجمهور المندس الذي يسعي ان يعطل المريخ بكلمات جارحة للاعبين تخرجهم من جو المباراة
3/ اللعب الجماعي والتعاون مع بعض يضمن الفوز لا للأنانية في مثل هذه المباريات المهمة 
4/ كثرة الضرب علي الحديد تفك اللحام هجوم كاسح
*

----------


## الصادق عبد الوهاب

*اتوقع ان لا تكتمل المباراة  وسيتعمدون   تخريبها
*

----------


## ود الدمام

*الله  يستر   من  هذه  المباراة   الهلال  أعتلئ  الصدارة    وسوف   يعمل   مع  الأتحاد  ولجانه   بكل  السبل   على   تعطيل    الزعيم   يجب  أن  تلتفت  جماهير  الزعيم   اليوم  سوف  يكون  فى  مندسين  يشتموا  فى  لاعبى   الزعيم  حتى  أخراجهم  من  جو  المباراة   يجب  أن  نلتفت   لهذه  النقطه  كما  يجب  من  لاعبى   الزعيم   حتى  الحديث  مع  الحكام  وعدم   منحة  لاعبى   الأهلى  فرصة  لابد  من  اللعب  الضاغط  بس أوعه  من  ضربات  الجزاء  الوهميه  الحكام   سوف  يكونوا   مترصدين   لاعبى  الزعيم 
*

----------


## ابو البنات

*يلعب مدرب المريخ في مباراة اليوم
امام اﻻهلي شندي بتوليفة
اﻻمل اﻻخيرة مع احتمال مشاركة كلتشي
وعﻼء الدين كبدﻻء وتضم اكرم , على جعفر
, امير كمال , الطاهر الحاج , غاندي
, هيثم مصطفي , الباشا , باسكال ,
راجي عبد العاطي , رمضان عجب ,
اوليفية
*

----------


## ود الدمام

*أمير  كمال  لايصلح   للعب  فى   قلب  الدفاع   هجوم  الأهلى  سريع   وأمير  لاعب  بطئ  جدا  ياريت  يرجع  باسكال  أو  يكون  ضفر  بديلا   لأمير  كمال   ونتمنى   كليتشى  بدل  راجى
*

----------


## بدوي الشريف

*ان شاء الله منتصرين وبعدد وافر من الاهداف
                        	*

----------


## ابو البنات

*الاهلي شندي يغيب عن الاجتماع الفني لمباراته امام المريخ


  عقد اتحاد الخرطوم في الساعة الحادية عشر من صباح  اليوم الاجتماع الفني لمباراة المريخ والاهلي شندي ترأسة  الاستاذ ابو  القاسم العوض عضو الاتحاد المحلي لكرة القدم  , وحضر من جانب المريخ كل من  الاستاذ عبد الصمد محمد عثمان نائب الامين العام ورئيس قطاع كرة القدم ,  واشرف عوض سكرتير المكتب التنفيذي ,وتغيب الاهلي شندي عن الاجتماع الفني
وتقرر ان يحضر الفريقين قبل ساعة من انطلاقة المباراة التى ستبداء حسب ما  هو مقرر فى الساعة الثامنة , . وتقرر ان يجلس  7 اداريين وفني فى كنبة  الاحتياطي و عدد لا يزيد عن 12 لاعبا .

*

----------


## ابو البنات

*محمد سيد احمد :مباراة المريخ و الاهلي قائمة في موعدها

  

 كفرووتر/خاص  نفي محمد سيد احمد مساعد رئيس الاتحاد العام شائعات  الغاء مباراة المريخ و النمور و قال في تصريحات لكفرووتر ان ما تردد لا  اساس له من الصحة و ان مباراتي المريخ نمور شندي والموردة و سيد الاتيام في  موعدها

*

----------


## مامون الصافي

*بالتوفيق ان شاء الله لمريخنا العظيم
*

----------


## مامون الصافي

*التشكيلة يا شباب ؟
*

----------


## بدوي الشريف

*بداية  الاستديو التحليلي للمبارة على الفضائية السودانية بالتوفيق للزعيم
                        	*

----------


## بدوي الشريف

*وجود كلتشي كأساسي في تشكيل الزعيم نتمنى هدف مبكر يريح الاعصاب
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*نسأل الله أن يوفق الزعيم الليلة
*

----------


## ابن ادريس

*اللهم انصرنا يااااااااااارب
                        	*

----------


## ابن ادريس

*الذين يشاهدون الموضوع الآن: 15 (6 من الأعضاء و 9 زائر)

ابن ادريس,مريخي معاصر,معتصم صالح,ابراهيم تاج الدين,ابراهيم عبدالله ابراهيم,عبد المنعم خليفة




الليلة برانا 
مغتربين سااااااااااااااااااااكت
اها الليلة بعرف الكج جد جدد منو 
نحنا ولا اونلايناب الداخل 
===============
نتجدع برااااااااااااااانا مع قطعة النت دى
                        	*

----------


## نادرالداني

*الله يستر الدفاع تعبان صراحة 

وجود امير مشكلة كبيرة

علاء الدين والباشا خارج التشكيلة
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ابن ادريس
					

الذين يشاهدون الموضوع الآن: 15 (6 من الأعضاء و 9 زائر)

ابن ادريس,مريخي معاصر,معتصم صالح,ابراهيم تاج الدين,ابراهيم عبدالله ابراهيم,عبد المنعم خليفة 




الليلة برانا 
مغتربين سااااااااااااااااااااكت
اها الليلة بعرف الكج جد جدد منو 
نحنا ولا اونلايناب الداخل 
===============
نتجدع برااااااااااااااانا مع قطعة النت دى



هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
                        	*

----------


## نادرالداني

*التركيز مفقودددددددددددددددددددددددددد
                        	*

----------


## زول هناك

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ابن ادريس;605622[COLOR=#FF0000
					
				

الليلة برانا 
مغتربين سااااااااااااااااااااكت
اها الليلة بعرف الكج جد جدد منو 
نحنا ولا اونلايناب الداخل 
[/COLOR]===============
نتجدع برااااااااااااااانا مع قطعة النت دى



الله يستر يا ابن ادريس 
*

----------


## زول هناك

*اكرم بطل 
*

----------


## نادرالداني

*مشكلة كبيرة في عمليات الضغط على الخصم والتغطية السليمة

صراحة المريخ يعاني ويجد صعوبة في توصيل الهجمة
                        	*

----------


## زول هناك

*18 دقيقة والنتيجة تعادل
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*قوووووووووووووووووووووووون
اوووووليفيه يا إبن إدريس
*

----------


## نادرالداني

*اوليفي والهدف الاول
                        	*

----------


## زول هناك

*قوووون
                        	*

----------


## ابراهيم تاج الدين

*اوليفة
*

----------


## زول هناك

*اوليفيه 
*

----------


## نادرالداني

*برضه الاداء كعب جدا 

اتمنى ان يرفع الهدف من وتيرة الاداء لدى لاعبي المريخ
                        	*

----------


## زول هناك

*الدقيقة 19 هدف اول للمريخ 
*

----------


## زول هناك

*تسلل علي راجي 
*

----------


## زول هناك

*قام اوليفية بعد الاصابة 
*

----------


## زول هناك

*يا سلام المريخ يلعب كرة حلوه الان
                        	*

----------


## ابن ادريس

*الله اكبر الله اكبر الله اكبر ولله الحمد
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*الذين يشاهدون الموضوع الآن: 28 (10 من الأعضاء و 18 زائر)

عبد المنعم خليفة,نادرالداني,مريخي معاصر,مكاريــوس,معتصم صالح,ابن ادريس+,ابراهيم تاج الدين,ابو دعاء,Jimmy_Doe,زول هناك
*

----------


## زول هناك

*هجمة للاهلي لكن الطاهر الحاج علي الارض
                        	*

----------


## زول هناك

*الطاهر الحاج الي خارج الملعب
                        	*

----------


## زول هناك

*اكرم بطل بطل بطل 
*

----------


## زول هناك

*هجمة للاهلي ولكن تسلل للاثيوبي
                        	*

----------


## زول هناك

*اكرم يلعب للامام لرمضان عجب
                        	*

----------


## معتصم صالح

*راجي تعبااااااااااااااااااان
                        	*

----------


## زول هناك

*ربما يدخل بله جابر بديل للطاهر الحاج المصاب
                        	*

----------


## زول هناك

*ااوليفية في هجمة وتسلل علي المريخ
                        	*

----------


## زول هناك

*هجمة مرتدة للاهلي تطلع تماس
                        	*

----------


## زول هناك

*علي جعفر بثقة لراجي يتقدم سفاري مخالفة للاهلي
                        	*

----------


## زول هناك

*هجمة للمريخ لكن تسلل علي اوليفية
                        	*

----------


## زول هناك

*34 دقيقة والنتيجة هدف للمريخ 
*

----------


## زول هناك

*ربما يدخل بلة بديل للطاهر الحاج 
*

----------


## زول هناك

*خطاء للمريخ 
*

----------


## نادرالداني

*بدا المريخ في ممارسة الضغط الجيد ولذلك ارتاح لاعبوا الدفاع
                        	*

----------


## زول هناك

*بسكال يصوب ولكن تخرج للاوت 
*

----------


## زول هناك

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة نادرالداني
					

بدا المريخ في ممارسة الضغط الجيد ولذلك ارتاح لاعبوا الدفاع




وارتحنا نحن بالهدف المبكر 
*

----------


## زول هناك

*خطاء من اوليفيه 
*

----------


## زول هناك

*هجمة للمريخ من امير كمال لرمضان لكلتشي 
*

----------


## زول هناك

*فارس عبد الله يقطع بلة تمريرات للمريخ خطاء للمريخ 
*

----------


## نادرالداني

*بدأ لاعبوا المريخ في استعمال المهارات العالية مع اعمال الضغط وهذا شئ جيد حيث احدث تحسن ملحوظ في الاداء 

فيما بدأ التوتر يظهر على للاعبي الاهلي شندي
                        	*

----------


## زول هناك

*راجي عبد العاطي مناوشة مع الاثيوبي 
*

----------


## زول هناك

*تسلل علي راجي 
*

----------


## زول هناك

*تلعب سريع وهجمة للاهلي يستلم اكرم
                        	*

----------


## زول هناك

*ركنية للاهلي شندي
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*شارف الشوط الأول على الإنتهاء الدقيقة 43
                        	*

----------


## زول هناك

*تمر بسلام علي مرمي المريخ
                        	*

----------


## زول هناك

*44 دقيقة والنيجة هدف للمريخ 
*

----------


## نادرالداني

*تركيز من لاعبي الاهلي على الجبهة اليمنى في المريخ والتي يلعب فيها بله جابر
                        	*

----------


## زول هناك

*سرعة في وتيرة المباراة هجمات متبادلة 
*

----------


## زول هناك

*راجي تصويبة اي كلام من تمرية محسنة من البرنس 
*

----------


## زول هناك

*الدقيقة الاولي من الزمن البدل الضايع
                        	*

----------


## محمد سيف الإسلام

*راجى ماشاء الله تبارك الله بدأ يسترد مستواه و جميع هجمات المريخ عبره
امير اصبح اكثر تركيزا و بعدا عن الفلسفة
باسكال بدأ التأقلم
عجب بعيد عن مستواه
                        	*

----------


## زول هناك

*نهاية الشوط الاول 
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*نهاية الشوط الأول بتقدم المريخ بهدف أوليفيه
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*الذين يشاهدون الموضوع الآن: 31 (9 من الأعضاء و 22 زائر)

عبد المنعم خليفة,محمد سيف الإسلام+,مريخي معاصر,معتصم صالح,ابراهيم تاج الدين,ابو دعاء,Jimmy_Doe,زول هناك,عمار عزالدين إبراهيم
*

----------


## farandakas

*التحكيم متحامل علينا شديد 
واخطاء فى التمرير خصوصا امير كمال
                        	*

----------


## ابراهيم تاج الدين

*اداء جيد لامير كمال وضعيف لراجى وهيثم يجب تغير راجى وادخال سليمانى او الباشا وبعد عشرين دقيقة امن الشزط الثانى خروج هيثم ودخول فيصل موسى رغم خطورة الامرفى حالة اصابة حارس المرمى او نيله كرت احمر لاقدر الله
*

----------


## زول هناك

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ابراهيم تاج الدين
					

اداء جيد لامير كمال وضعيف لراجى وهيثم يجب تغير راجى وادخال سليمانى او الباشا وبعد عشرين دقيقة امن الشزط الثانى خروج هيثم ودخول فيصل موسى رغم خطورة الامرفى حالة اصابة حارس المرمى او نيله كرت احمر لاقدر الله





كلام منطقي راجي اضاع جهد زملائه 
امير كمال ثبات وقمة في الاداء 
*

----------


## نادرالداني

*يمكن القول بانه شوط مريخي طيب ان

حيث بداه الاهلي شندي بطريقة منظمة وشن هجمات على مرمى المريخ لكنها كانت ناقصة ولم تجد المتابعة وتصدى لها علي جعفر وامير كمال بطريقة جيدة حيث اجادا التمركز داخل الخط فيما لعب غاندي بحذر ولم يتقدم كثيرا على حساب خانته رغم قرب باسكال منه ، عموما المريخ في هذا الشوط ادى بطريقة جيدة حيث بدا مضطربا بعض الشئ لكنه سرعان ما تماسك بعد هدف اوليفيه الرائع حيث تابع الكرة الساقطة خلف المدافع واستفاد من خروج الدعيع الخاطئ ليرسل الكرة لوب خلفه مباشرة في المرمى الخالي هدف جميل ورائع فيه المتابعة والحركة الجيدة للمهاجم الذي اكد خطورته من جديد حيث سبب اوليفيه صداع دائم لدفاع الاهلي شندي وكان شعلة من النشاط ولم يجد دفاع النمور بدا من ايقافه عن طريق التسلل او ارتكاب المخالفات معه .
المريخ وبعد الهدف استعاد بعض مستواه الجيد حيث عمد اللاعبون الى اعمال عمليات الضغط على الخصم وكان كل لاعب يحاول القيام بدوره في ارضية الملعب مما مكن المريخ من الاستحواذ اكثر على الكرة في وسط الميدان ورغم عدم فعالية الهجمات المريخية الا ان المريخ فعل المطلوب وهو منع الاهلي من الوصول الى مرمى اكرم حيث لعب الدفاع بارتياح ولم يجد غاندي وعلي جعفر واميركمال صعوبة في التصدي لكل الهجمات وذلك بسبب التغطية السليمة التي مارسها لاعبوا وسط المريخ فحتى هيثم مصطفى كان يحاول اقتلاع الكرة والدخول بقوة على لاعبي الاهلي شندي فيما نجح باسكال في المحور واستطاع ان يقطع العديد من الكرات في وسط الميدان .
** راجي عبد العاطي لم يكن في مستواه المعروف ولا ندر الى متى يستمر راجي في هذا المستوى .
** كلاتشي لم يفعل شئ وهذا شئ طبيعي لانه لم يجد اي كرة محسنة امام المرمى الا كرة واحدة معكوسة من ركلة ركنية نفذها كلاتشي باتقان ولكن الدعيع ابهدها الى ركنية 
** هيثم تحرك بصورة جيدة وقدم تمريرات رائعة واستطاع ان يحول اكثر من كرة الى اطراف الملعب .
** رمضان عجب لم يظهر حتى الان ويبدو ان المهام الدفاعية التي اوكلت له بالناحية اليمين بالرجوع مع الطاهر الحاج قبل استبداله 
** اكرم لعب بثبات وقوة وكان مصدر اطمئنان لدفاع المريخ نتمنى ان يستمر تركيز اكرم اكثر في الشوط الثاني 
** الهدف الوحيد غير مطئن تماما ويجب على المريخ ان يضيف هدف الاطمئنان حتى يرتاح اللاعبون تماما 
** اتوقع دخول الباشا بديلا لراجي عبدالعاطي او دخول علاء الدين يوسف ان كان في الفورمة او دخول فيصل موسى بديلا لهيثم مصطفى خاصة في وسط الشوط الثاني 

*

----------


## ابراهيم تاج الدين

*التغير ياكروجر
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*برافو أكرم الهادي سليم عينا باردة عليه
                        	*

----------


## نادرالداني

*حان الوقت لدخول الباشا يا كروجر 

الباشا ممكن يعمل شغل كويس جدا في الاطراف
                        	*

----------


## عادل حسبو

*الزمن كم
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*بصراحة الحكم متحامل بالفعل على المريخ
                        	*

----------


## نادرالداني

*نادر الطيب ده لازم يتمسك 

اخطرمن يتعامل امام المرمى
                        	*

----------


## ابراهيم تاج الدين

*الله يستر
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*رجل الخط ابو صلعة اما اعمى او  مغروض
                        	*

----------


## نادرالداني

*تاني يا باسكال
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*وبعدين مع قصة التحكيم دي يا جماعة
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*برافو اكرم الهادي ربنا يحفظك
                        	*

----------


## نادرالداني

*نعم دخول علاء الدين في الوسط مع خروج راجي او هيثم مصطفى
                        	*

----------


## ابراهيم تاج الدين

*كروجر ارهق اللاعبين بتاخيره فى التغير
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*الدقيقة 23 من الشوط الثاني
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*هدف لا يسأل عنه اكرم
                        	*

----------


## نادرالداني

*يا علي جعفر ده شنو ياخي ضيعتنا 

بالله في مدافع بتعامل مع لاعب منفرد بالطريقة دي 

تصرف غريب لعلي جعفر مع لاعب يواجه المرمى فيكشف له المرمى بطريقة ساذجة
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*قووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو  وووون
رمضان عجب
                        	*

----------


## الرطـانـــــي

*قووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووون
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*الهدف نتيجة لمجهود كبير من اوليفيه نجم المباراة
                        	*

----------


## نادرالداني

*برافوووووووووووووووووووو رمضان عجب 

ممارسة الضغط على لاعبي الاهلي واجب يجب ان يقوم به اللاعبون خاصة فارس عبد الله في الناحية الشمال
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*يا سلام عليك يا سيرجي باسكال واوا
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*فاول لصالح المريخ في رأس خط 18
في امكان غاندي احراز الهدف الثالث
                        	*

----------


## نادرالداني

*صراحة اوليفيه يعتبر نجم المباراة بدون منازع
                        	*

----------


## نادرالداني

*قالها المعلق الرياضي بصمات كروجر بدات تظهر في المريخ
                        	*

----------


## نادرالداني

*تغيير موفق جدا بخروج كلاتشي البعيد عن اللعب التنافسي ودخول فيصل موسى الذي اتوقع ان يفعل شئ ايجابي في الدقائق الباقية
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*ما شاء الله اكرم الهادي لن يترك الفرصة للحضري بعد الآن
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*طرد بلة جابر بالكارت الأصفر الثاني
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*اصابة اكرم الهادي في الدقيقة 39 ويقوم الطبيب بعلاجه واحتجاج من لاعبي الأهلي
                        	*

----------


## نادرالداني

*اداء طيب للحارس اكرم الهادي سليم

بله جابر كالعادة كروت صفراء بالكوم 

يجب ان يرجع راجي في مكان بله جابر مع تامين الدفاع ولعب بقية الدقائق بصورة دفاعية بحتة 

صراحة اعجبني هدف رمضان عجب لان فيه الاصرار والعزيمة والحماس الطاغي واصرار اللاعب على احراز الهدف كان شئ محمود للغاية
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*اوشك اوليفيه باحراز الهدف الثالث
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*مخالفة مع باسكال وهو في حالة انفراد ولم يشر الحكم اليها
                        	*

----------


## نادرالداني

*دقائق ستمر كاسنين على جماهير المريخ
                        	*

----------


## ابراهيم تاج الدين

*مباراة طويلة سلبه بس
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*4 دقائق زمن بدل ضائع مضت منها  دقيقتين
                        	*

----------


## نادرالداني

*اه ثم اه عملتوا لينا رجفة والله
                        	*

----------


## بدوي الشريف

*الحقيقة نصف لاعبي المريخ اقل قامة من ان يلعبو للزعيم
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*حكم لديه فائض من الكروت الصفراء لا يدري ماذا يفعل بها فوزع منها دون حكمة
*

----------


## نادرالداني

*الحمد لله ان اللاعب كان متسلل 

غايتو لو الهدف ده جاء 

كانت تبقى كارثة
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*مبروك للمريخ نهاية المباراة بتفوقه
                        	*

----------


## بدوي الشريف

*انتهت ولا قطعوها للاخبار؟؟؟
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*وهكذا المريخ في الصدارة بجدارة 
*

----------


## ابراهيم تاج الدين

*بعدك كده يا ابن ادريس نقبل على ناس الشمشار الحمد لله النت كان قاطع
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخي معاصر
					

انتهت ولا قطعوها للاخبار؟؟؟



انتهت يا حبيب بصافرة الحكم عديييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييل
*

----------


## بدوي الشريف

*الحمد لله الف مبروك للزعيم محافظته على مركزه الصداري
                        	*

----------


## ابو البنات

*الحمدلله

مبررررووووووووووووووك يا صفوة

*

----------


## ود الدمام

*الصدارة  رجعت  لنا   طائعه  مختاره   مبرووووووووووووك  الفوز   ولكن  الأداء   غير  مقنع  بالمره
*

----------


## نادرالداني

*رغم ان الاداء لم يكن على ما يرام في بعض فترات المباراة الا ان بصمات كروجر كانت تظهر بين الحين والآخر وهذا يعني ان كروجر يسير في الطريق الصحيح 

الباشا خارج التشكيل ورغم ذلك فاز المريخ وانتصر عن طريق النجم الاول اوليفيه والقناص القادم بقوة رمضان عجب 

المريخ في الصدارة يا هلالاب غصبا عنكم وعن كل ما ستقولونه يوم غد من نقض الحكم لهدف او تحامله على اهلي شندي 

المهم عندنا هو الصدارة والتي لن نتنازل عنها مهما يكون (لن اتنازل عنك ابدا مهما يكوووووووووون)

فيصل موسى خطير ولو وجد الزمن الكافي كان سيفعل الكثير 
فيصل بدا يسترد مستواه يا كروجر ونرجو عدم التردد في الدفع به في المباريات القادمة ليلعب اساسي 

راجي لا يرجى منه يا كروجر 

كلاتشي اكتسب لياقة المباريات التنافسية واتوقع ان يبدع في المباراة القادمة باذن الله
                        	*

----------


## الحوشابي

*ألف مبروك الفوز . . . رغم أن التحكيم تحامل كثيراً على المريخ بس تعالوا بكرة شوفوا ردحي إعلام الفول و اتهام التحكيم بالتحيز السافر للمريخ
*

----------


## ود البقعة

*بصراحة ده اوسخ حكم اشاهده في حياتي
تحامل على المريخ طيلة زمن المباراة طرد بلة اكبر جريمة ارتكبها لعبة عادية ولا وجود لفاول ابدا 
احتساب حالات تسلل من وحي خيالهم المريخ
وبصراحة هدف الاهلي صحيح ولكن الحكم حسبها صاح الاستاد خالي من رجال الشرطة والبلد زااتا ما ناقصة
*

----------


## ابن ادريس

*الحمد لله رب العالمين الرحمن الرحيم
الذى نصرنا نصرا مبينا
                        	*

----------


## نادرالداني

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ود البقعة
					

بصراحة ده اوسخ حكم اشاهده في حياتي
تحامل على المريخ طيلة زمن المباراة طرد بلة اكبر جريمة ارتكبها لعبة عادية ولا وجود لفاول ابدا 
احتساب حالات تسلل من وحي خيالهم المريخ
وبصراحة هدف الاهلي صحيح ولكن الحكم حسبها صاح الاستاد خالي من رجال الشرطة والبلد زااتا ما ناقصة








وبصراحة هدف الاهلي صحيح ولكن الحكم حسبها صاح الاستاد خالي من رجال الشرطة والبلد زااتا ما ناقصة



بصراحة يا ود البقعة نطالبك بان تاتي بالدليل القاطع على صحة هدف الاهلي شندي ان كان هذا رايك ؟؟؟؟

الكرة التي تم تصويبها في مرمى اكرم ارتدت من اكرم الهادي وكان اقرب لاعب لها هو لاعب الاهلي شندي اما بقية لاعبي المريخ فكانوا امام هذا اللاعب ومتقدمين عليه بخطوة لذلك فانه كان في وضع تسلل واضح وضوح الشمس والهدف يمكن احتسابه صحيح اذا كان هناك لاعب من لاعبي المريخ  اقرب الى الكرة عندما ارتدت من اكرم ولكن هذا لم يحدث وبالتالي فان لاعب الاهلي شندي متسلل واف صايد واضح ذي عين الشمس ، من وين جبت الكلام ده يا ود البقعة ...هههههههه
*

----------


## زول هناك

*مبروووك الفوز والصدارة رجعت الي اهلها 
*

----------

